# steamOS



## IIC13 (28. März 2014)

moin,
ich bitte euch vom ganzem Herzen, könnt ihr mir sagen ob bei SteamOS alle spiele funktionieren ?
Wie zb CoD usw ?

Mit Windows7 drehe ich durch... eben wollte ich NUR Skype installieren... da war ein Zusatzprogramm der sich RegCleaner Pro nannte ich meinte so "okay wieso nicht", auf ein mal sehe ich so ein SCH:.... bei mir... Klick alles was von 28.03.2014 würde von diesem Programm installiert...
wenn ich ein deinstalliere steht da "RegCleaner Pro deinstallieren, kostenlos blblblb" dann wird irgend ein anderes sch... installiert und wenn ich das andere teil deinstalliere wird wieder RegCleaner installiert...


----------



## XyZaaH (28. März 2014)

Nein auf Steam OS funktionieren nur die Linux Spiele.


----------



## MiToKo (28. März 2014)

Hi, aktuell laufen noch nicht so viele Spiele auf SteamOS, CoD z.B. nicht. Am besten guckst du bei Steam, welche Spiele Unterstützt werden, jedoch sind es hauptsächlich Indie Spiele und Spiele von Valve.


----------



## IIC13 (28. März 2014)

Yhhh wenn Steam schon ein SteamOS macht sollten alle Spiele funktionieren. O.o


----------



## AnthraX (28. März 2014)

lad dir mal bei Chip den ADW cleaner herunter und säubere dein System damit von dieser "schadsoftware". Man muss schon sagen, dass das aber nicht die Schuld von Windows/MS ist, wenn DU solche Software installierst. In dem Fall saß der Fehler klar vor dem Rechner (Was ich nun nicht mal böse meine  ). Wie gesagt, ADW cleaner und alles ist gut ^^


----------



## IIC13 (28. März 2014)

Yyy wieso bin ich das Problem ? Ich wollte nur den RegCleaner Pro und keine 20 Toolbars, neue Startseite usw...


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2014)

So eine Software verbessert in den allerseltensten Fällen etwas.
In der Regel ist das pure Bauernfängerei.

Die einzige positive Ausnahme die ich kenne ist der CCleaner und der ist in der normalen (werbefreien) Variante gratis.


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. März 2014)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Yyy wieso bin ich das Problem ? Ich wollte nur den RegCleaner Pro und keine 20 Toolbars, neue Startseite usw...


 
In 99% der Fälle kann man verhindern, dass so viel Mist mitinstalliert wird, da man es bei der Installation abwählen kann. Wenn man also immer aufmerksam beim installieren von Programmen ist, passiert so etwas nicht.


----------



## IIC13 (28. März 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> In 99% der Fälle kann man verhindern, dass so viel Mist mitinstalliert wird, da man es bei der Installation abwählen kann. Wenn man also immer aufmerksam beim installieren von Programmen ist, passiert so etwas nicht.


 


IIC13 schrieb:


> moin,
> ich bitte euch vom ganzem Herzen, könnt ihr mir sagen ob bei SteamOS alle spiele funktionieren ?
> Wie zb CoD usw ?
> 
> ...





IIC13 schrieb:


> Yyy wieso bin ich das Problem ? Ich wollte nur den RegCleaner Pro und keine 20 Toolbars, neue Startseite usw...


 
Und dann wundert sich die Community wieso ich manchmal frech bin, wenn mir so eine Person kommt und... ehhh
Lese es und lerne...


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. März 2014)

Dann gib doch das nächste mal vorher den Namen des "Zusatzprogramms" bei google ein.
Dann siehst du zuerst mal die schlechten Bewertungen und die "Virus entfernen" Anleitung.

Wir geben dir hierfür ja nicht die Schuld, aber deine Gutmütigkeit gegenüber dem Programm hat dir in diesem Fall Ärger gemacht.
Eben genau diese "wieso nicht" Einstellung von dir ist da halt die Schwachstelle.

Die ist bei zusätzlichen Programmen immer auszuschalten...genau wie die Installation der Zusatzprogramme


----------



## IIC13 (29. März 2014)

Werde ich jetzt auch machen ^_^ das war das 1 mal wo ich "wieso nicht" Einstellung hatte.


----------



## XT1024 (29. März 2014)

Und dieses "skype" kam aus einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle? 
Ich werde es nicht ausprobieren aber kann mir nicht recht vorstellen, dass die offizielle Version _so_ viel Müll installieren will - egal ob gefragt oder nicht.


----------



## IIC13 (30. März 2014)

Nee hab es später von der offiziellen Seite downgeloaded. Das andere war sowas wie "softsonic",


----------



## Saalschlacht (30. März 2014)

Softsonic und "sowas wie" meide ich schon mal grundsätzlich immer. 

Ich bekomme immer wieder Rechner und Android phones in die Finger, wo ich mich ernsthaft frage, warum die Besitzer einfach bei jedem sch*** auf "installieren" klicken und sich dann wundern, dass der Rechner etliche Minuten zum hochfahren braucht. 

Ok, es ist nicht jedermanns materie. Das akzeptiere ich. 

In der regel empfehle ich TuneUp und rate auch zum Kauf. 

Aber ich wette, dass wird dir nicht wieder passieren, oder?


----------



## IIC13 (30. März 2014)

Funktioniert auch dieses TuneUp auch GUT ? Oder ist es mehr sowas wie "Busch Tuning" (unnötig-tuning)... 
Entfernt es die ganzen Registry Fehler usw ? Hab so oder so eine SSD sollte mir auch egal sein :p aber funtzt TuneUp auch wirklich ?


----------



## Saalschlacht (30. März 2014)

Ich nutze es seit 2011 mit der jeweils aktuellen Version und bin bis heute zufrieden. 

Funktionsumfang findest du auf der Homepage des Produktes und wenn du mehrere Meinungen haben möchtest, suche mal hier im Forum, ob es da schon ein Thema für gibt.


----------



## Ash1983 (30. März 2014)

Tuneup und aehnliche Tools sind, wenn ueberhaupt, nur sinnvoll bei Leuten , die wissen, was sie tun. Einem Laien sowas zu empfehlen ist nicht gut.


----------



## IIC13 (30. März 2014)

Ich hatte den Advanced System Care


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2014)

Schon merkwürdig das ein Milliardenkonzern wie Microsoft das nicht hinbekommt was TuneUp und co. so alles hinbekommen.
So eine Software ist und bleibt Müll. Was sollten die so großartig beschleunigen?


----------



## blackout24 (31. März 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig das ein Milliardenkonzern wie Microsoft das nicht hinbekommt was TuneUp und co. so alles hinbekommen.
> So eine Software ist und bleibt Müll. Was sollten die so großartig beschleunigen?


 
Ach so einen i5/i7 zwingt das schon in die Knie die 3 extra Registry Einträge zu ignorieren. Manche scheinen wohl zu glauben anstatt einen Schlüssel und Wert direkt per Addresse auf zurufen geht der PC die Registry von oben nach unten jedesmal durch, bis er gefunden hat was er will. Also schön den 20 Euro RegCleaner kaufen.


----------



## shadie (31. März 2014)

Auf Steam OS wechseln wollen und über MS beschweren weil man sich Skype von einer nicht vertrauenswürdigen HP runtergeladen hat und dann noch über Valve beschweren, dass in der Beta noch nicht alle Spiele laufen.

Geil 

Ich hoffe du klickst nicht überall so wild drauf rum.
Das kann im Netz sau teuer werden!

Solche Cleaner habe ich noch nie benutzt und werde ich auch nie, mein System läuft ohne Cleaner auch so reibungslos, wenn man es nicht zumüllt mit sämtlicher Schadsoftware.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. März 2014)

Ich halte von Tuneup und Co. auch weiten Abstand, alles was da in automatischen Verfahren gemacht wird kann man auch ohne Probleme selber richten und das dann fast immer deutlich sauberer. Ist natürlich auch mit mehr Arbeit verbunden als nen ollen Button zu drücken aber ganz ehrlich wer keine Lust hat brauch auch gar nicht damit an zu fangen, gibt hunderte von schöneren Sachen..
Das oft Zusatzsoftware mit installiert werden möchte ist ja mitlerweile fast normal und gehört zum alten Hut, wenn man sich allerdings etwas mehr Zeit nimmt als nur wild ja und ja zu drücken und automatische oder Komplettinstallationen meidet hat damit absolut keine Probleme, auch sich kurz über den (un)Sinn der jeweiligen Software über eine beliebige Suchmaschine zu informieren ist meist mit wenigen Minuten getan.
Ich kann es absolut nicht verstehen wie es immer wieder Bekannte in meinem Freundeskreis schaffen ihre Rechner in meist weniger als einem Jahr so zu vermüllen, das man fast schon von Zerstörung reden kann und sich dann wundern warum die Kiste so langsam leuft und Windows ja ein ach so schlechtes OS ist, sich selber dann allerdings über Funktion von 99% installierter Software auf der Plate keine Reim machen können. Ich benutze Windows 7 seit Release und bin im Verbund mit ner SSD sehr glücklich damit und war es mit dem vorherigen XP genauso, alle Jahre mal drüber zu formatieren ist eben Pflichtprogramm aber andere Hobbys sind auch mit Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## IIC13 (31. März 2014)

Ich denke du meinst mich nicht mit "überall wild auf ja drücken", wie oft soll ich schreiben das ich den RegCleaner WOLLTE ZUM TEUFEL aber die 20 andere Programme die sich von selber installiert haben nicht wollte, NUR NUR NUR NUR NUR NUR REGCLEANER, ich hoffe jetzt haben es alle verstanden und ich brauch nicht mehr 20x nett zu schreiben das ich das RegCleaner haben  wollte, wie man sieht nach 20 mal hat es so oder so keiner gecheckt. Ich kann auch verstehen das du das mit "wild ja drücken" generell meinst.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. März 2014)

Naja eigentlich hab ich mehr auf dich bezogen das man sich bevor man  Software installiert vielleicht erstmal mehr darüber informiert was im  Instalationspacket enthalten ist, bei jedem verdrauenswürdigen  Internetportal indem Software angeboten wird wird immer, wenn vorhanden,  darauf hingewießen das auch Zusatzsoftware enthalten bzw installiert  werden kann welche man allerdings manuell ablehnen kann:



> Hinweis: Während der Installation wird Ihnen weitere Zusatzsoftware angeboten, welche Sie ablehnen können.


Hier zum Beispiel bei Chip, beidem die Pro Version von Regcleaner daraufhin auch mit mangelhaft bewertet wurde.
Wer auf nicht verdrauenswürdigen Seiten lädt wo aus bspl kommerzieller Sicht nicht darauf hingewießen wird ist ein Stückweit selbst dran Schuld, auch sowas kann man Googln, was ich jedem ans Herz lege vorallem weil allein schon durch Cookies Schadsoftware aufs System gelangen kann ohne das man überhaupt was merkt oder geladen hat.


----------



## ForenTroll (1. April 2014)

Das wichtigste und allererste was man heutzutage installieren sollte ist die Brain.exe 2.0. Dadurch erspart man sich vielerlei solcher Problemchen. Und wenn man dann noch "neue" Programme erstmals in einer VirtuelBox ausprobiert, ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite 


BTW: StreamOS lässt sich darin auch testen


----------



## clrokr (1. April 2014)

Für die Zukunft: Informier dich über Prüfsummen (MD5, besser SHA) und geh mit der Einstellung "ich weiß nicht ob ich das brauche, also brauche ich es nicht" ran. Klingt übermäßig zynisch, ist es aber nicht...


----------



## IIC13 (1. April 2014)

clrokr schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft: Informier dich über Prüfsummen (MD5, besser SHA) und geh mit der Einstellung "ich weiß nicht ob ich das brauche, also brauche ich es nicht" ran. Klingt übermäßig zynisch, ist es aber nicht...


 
Ich hab meine einstellung 1 mal geändert auf "wieso nicht ?" wo ich immer "nope thx" im Kopf hatte, süßer du musst mir nicht sagen was ich denken soll, ich bin 19 und nicht 12 das mir jemand sagen muss was ich denken soll.

Ich hab schon 6 mal geschrieben das es eine einmalige Sache war... und es muss immer so ein Typ kommen der mir das sagt was ich schon weiß... ist es wirklich so schwer zu kapieren das ES EINE EINMALIGE SACHE WAR !??!?!?!!?

Das nervt schon übertrieben, ich versuche irgendwie nett zu sein und jedes mal muss so einer kommen und ein auf 

"und geh mit der Einstellung "ich weiß nicht ob ich das brauche, also brauche ich es nicht""

CHECKT ES ENDLICH DAS IST UND WAR IMMER MEINE EINSTELLUNG ja ich schmeiße euch voll mit capslock weil ich es nicht checke was ist dran so schwer zu verstehen das ich das 1 MAL seid 3 Jahren BEWUSST installiert hab....
Mein Gott ihr seid doch nicht 12...


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2014)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

